# Hinge and Lockset jigs



## Jay Pee (Oct 14, 2010)

I m new to the community and am interested in your input. I'm looking for a jig that can be a template for hinges as well as lockset. I look forward to your comments.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1213 Complete Door Mortising Kit: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-Industr...stallation/dp/B000EEX5UY/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b
======



Jay Pee said:


> I m new to the community and am interested in your input. I'm looking for a jig that can be a template for hinges as well as lockset. I look forward to your comments.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jay pee,
Here is a company with many types of templates for this. I have several for hanging doors. They are very easy to use. 

Templaco Tools: Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

